# Ruhr Uni Bochum bittet um Mithilfe



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2005)

Die Bifak, ein der Uni Bochum angegliedertes Institut bittet mitgliederstarke Foren um Mithilfe bei der Erforschung von Internetforen, so auch das Anglerboard:

Das Bochumer Institut für angewandte Kommunikationsforschung (Ruhr-Universität Bochum, www.bifak.de widmet sich zurzeit einem hoch spannenden Thema: Wir planen, die kommunikativen Strukturen in Online-Foren zu erforschen. Zu diesem Zweck haben wir einen Online-Fragebogen ins Netz gestellt, der von interessierten und versierten Personen ausgefüllt werden kann.

Es handelt sich bei dieser Untersuchung nicht um Auftragsarbeit, sondern um reine Institutsforschung. Daher sind wir DRINGEND darauf angewiesen, dass uns freundliche Menschen bei unserer Arbeit unterstützen.

Wie das geht? Ganz einfach hier  klicken oder, wenn´s nicht klappt, www.webumfragen.com manuell im Browser aufrufen und loslegen (die Umfrage "Foren im Internet"). 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Das bifak-Team


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruhr Uni Bochum bittet um Mithilfe*

PS: Wegen der ewigen Skeptiker, es werden keinerlei persönliche Daten abgefragt, nicht mal die Emailaddi!!


----------

